# Pop-up Blinds



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anybody had success hunting out of a blind that you set up and brushed in, the same day?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

That is the only way I've ever used mine. I never leave it out there for someone to steal. Just not that trusting. I've taken both bucks and does from my blind.

huntin1


----------

